# farkına varmak



## FlyingBird

Please can you give me some sentences as example with farkına varmak?

Could you explain me each suffix of farkına and their meaning? fark mean difference, farkı=his/her difference farkına=to your/his/her/ difference?
varmak=to arrive

so it have no sense, please someone explain it better to me. i know it mean something like to notice, but i want to know literal meaning thats why i ask you to explain me.

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## 0b095

Farkına varmak means 'to realize', 'to understand', etc.
Az önce telefonumun şarjının bittiğinin farkına vardım.
I think 'fark ettim' is easier to use;
Telefonumun şarjının bittiğini fark ettim.
Kimliğimi evde unuttuğumu fark ettim.
Buraya geldiğini yeni fark ettim.

Note: We can also use fark etmek like that;
Turkish
A: Kırmızı balonu mu mavi balonu mu istersin?
B: Fark etmez.
English
A: Do you want the red balloon or the blue balloon?
B: It does not matter.


----------



## FlyingBird

0b095 said:


> Farkına varmak means 'to realize', 'to understand', etc.
> Az önce telefonumun şarjının bittiğinin farkına vardım.
> I think 'fark ettim' is easier to use;
> Telefonumun şarjının bittiğini fark ettim.
> Kimliğimi evde unuttuğumu fark ettim.
> Buraya geldiğini yeni fark ettim.


Thank you so much for examples. is it possible to translate it very literaly?

farkında olmak=to be in it's difference

Bunun farkındayım=i am in it's difference (it sound really weird)


----------



## 0b095

'farkında olmak' is kind of a phrasel verb so if you translate it literaly, it does not make sense, you should know the meaning of it...

farkında olmak= to be aware of, to know about it... etc


----------



## WildWest

0b095 said:


> 'farkında olmak' is kind of a phrasel verb so if you translate it literaly, it does not make sense, you should know the meaning of it...
> 
> farkında olmak= to be aware of, to know about it... etc



Those kinds of verbs should not be interpreted this way. Fark means difference and varmak means arrive but trying to guess the meaning of farkına varmak by taking account of the meanings of these two words is totally nonsense. For example, in English there are tons of phrasal verbs and one of them is "put out"

Put out means söndürmek in Turkish. If you try to separate these two words, you will have "put" and "out".

Put = koymak
Out = dışarı 

They managed to put out the fire before it's too late = Çok geç olmadan yangını söndürmeyi başardılar. 

You cannot say this:

Çok geç olmadan yangını dışarı koymayı başardılar.

Farkına varmak, as stated earlier, is a kind of phrasal verb and the same as "realize", "notice" or sometimes "understand".

Onun için önemli olmadığımın farkına sonunda vardım = I finally realized/noticed I wasn't important to her.


----------



## ancalimon

Wildwest: Translating literally means what the words inside the phrase exactly mean. Sometimes things can be explained this way.

For example if you tried to explain "baş kaldırmak" (to revolt) literally it would mean "to raise head" and it would make sense to an English speaking person because raising your head up is an act of pride, honor, self esteem.

In case of "farkına varmak", it means "to reach the difference" (difference almost meaning detail here). So it once again makes sense.


----------



## WildWest

ancalimon said:


> Wildwest: Translating literally means what the words inside the phrase exactly mean. Sometimes things can be explained this way.
> 
> For example if you tried to explain "baş kaldırmak" (to revolt) literally it would mean "to raise head" and it would make sense to an English speaking person because raising your head up is an act of pride, honor, self esteem.
> 
> In case of "farkına varmak", it means "to reach the difference" (difference almost meaning detail here). So it once again makes sense.



I honestly don't agree with you on that. Though, I'm not sure of any of these two having a figurative meaning as you claimed. Your hypothesis clearly wants correcting.


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you for explanations. So if i understood good most closest translation of farkına varmak is (to reach the difference)?

So what is most closest translation of farkında olmak?

And yes, i look only for most closest translation. it no metter if they dont make sense in english, i just want to know the most closest.


----------



## ancalimon

WildWest said:


> I honestly don't agree with you on that. Though, I'm not sure of any of these two having a figurative meaning as you claimed. Your hypothesis clearly wants correcting.



I don't think it's something to agree with or disagree with. It just is that way. I'm not talking about figurative meanings here either. I just pointed out that we say "baş kaldırmak" instead of for example "burun kaldırmak" because "baş kaldırmak" is semantically related with "revolting".


----------



## WildWest

ancalimon said:


> I don't think it's something to agree with or disagree with. It just is that way. I'm not talking about figurative meanings here either. I just pointed out that we say "baş kaldırmak" instead of for example "burun kaldırmak" because "baş kaldırmak" is semantically related with "revolting".



If we talk about Turkish, we definitely say "baş kaldırmak" to mean "revolt", but when a native speaker of English uses "raise your head", the translated version of that, he/she probably doesn't mean "revolt". I thought that was what you meant if I'm not wrong.

To put it simply, I cannot imagine a native speaker of English using it as follows:

"They raised their head at their boss" 

Sounds extremely strange to my ears and that's why I said it needed corrected.


----------



## ancalimon

WildWest said:


> If we talk about Turkish, we definitely say "baş kaldırmak" to mean "revolt", but when a native speaker of English uses "raise your head", the translated version of that, he/she probably doesn't mean "revolt". I thought that was what you meant if I'm not wrong.
> 
> To put it simply, I cannot imagine a native speaker of English using it as follows:
> 
> "They raised their head at their boss"
> 
> Sounds extremely strange to my ears and that's why I said it needed corrected.



Of course you are correct. But Flyingbird asks what "farkına varmak" meaning "realize" in English means literally. And I pointed out that the literal meaning is actually related with the actual meaning.


----------

